# Piraya Teeth



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

Just wondering will my piraya lip grow back it's been a few weeks and it still hasn't grew back, I know the fins grow back but I'm not sure bout the lip.although it gives him a mean looking war wound.Check out this video on YouTube:


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

My P's lips always grew back.

I am more than impressed with your tank and collection bro.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks, good to know... That's why I took all my driftwood and plants out they were getting to territorial especially one of my terns he is VERY aggressive , so is the piraya with the orange flames them 2 run the tank. Well at least I can look forward to the lip growing back


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Yeah the lip should grow back but he may have a scar.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

My P's Lips always grew back and fairly quickly and there was no noticable scaring.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

It will heal but I dont think it will be 100%, teeth will still be exposed a lil


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

one of my geryi has an almost identical wound, even a little worse than your piraya, and it's been a few weeks also with little improvement. like you, i hope it grows back, but at this point i am kind of unsure. not too worried about it though, it does add character. i think he'll be fine, but was also wondering what responses you would get.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I've had a red before mayby slightly smaller then the piraya who had a lip bit (pretty much centered on his face) that healed back fine and I couldn't tell the difference after it healed.

A few weeks seems abit long but it doesn't look like it has healed fully. I would just give it time as even if it doesn't heal fully it should heal to look better then it currently does.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

do a light salt dose.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

Yea that's what I been using the past few weeks which also killed my plants, so lesson learned on that one.............


----------



## thundergolf (Mar 13, 2009)

That wound will grow back very quick.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks cool! Most likely it will grow back and you will never be able to tell it happened.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

melafix is a good idea to prevent infection and speed up recovery


----------

